# Milwaukee m12 rebate



## WingDrive (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.toolup.com/images/contentcarousel/M12 Bare Tool MIR Q1 2012.pdf

manufacturer rebate hold off your purchases till Feb 1st.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

WingDrive said:


> http://www.toolup.com/images/contentcarousel/M12 Bare Tool MIR Q1 2012.pdf
> 
> manufacturer rebate hold off your purchases till Feb 1st.


Thanks good deal Milwaukee fans..:thumbup:

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WingDrive (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah been a lurker for a good year and a half now, and i figured why not break the cycle with a good rebate post.

Also to anybody even though toolup.com is advertising this deal i dont believe milwaulkee is honoring it unless its bought after feb1st, i have already contacted toolup.com about it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

too late. I bought one before xmas


----------



## WingDrive (Aug 18, 2011)

toolup.com has honestly lost me as a customer. I have contacted them multiple times about them posting this rebate on there website way too early and its been almost 4 business days and they still haven't taken it off. 

I'm not much of a complainer but i really do feel for the handful of people who have ordered m12 products and think there going to be able to claim this rebate from Milwaukee.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

WingDrive said:


> toolup.com has honestly lost me as a customer. I have contacted them multiple times about them posting this rebate on there website way too early and its been almost 4 business days and they still haven't taken it off.
> 
> I'm not much of a complainer but i really do feel for the handful of people who have ordered m12 products and think there going to be able to claim this rebate from Milwaukee.



It clearly state the dates it's in effect. I don't see what the problem is. :confused1:

Also, did you think that they would read an email from some guy and immediately do what you told them to do? :laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

F***ing milwaukee. Not valid in Canada, like every other promo they run. Guess the 5 grand worth of milwaukee gear I have dosent mean anything to them


----------



## WingDrive (Aug 18, 2011)

electricmanscott-
well the ad print they have from Milwaukee states it clearly yes but to me its deceiving that they would post it with every eligible product before the start date.
see here
http://www.toolup.com/milwaukee.aspx?section=-6096-#


And i spoke to them on the phone about it, they admitted it shouldn't be up there because Milwaukee will not honor it.
..i guess its because i almost put in an order before i realized the start date.

Its like putting a sale tag on a item that doesn't go on sale for another month.

randas-
yeah you would think they had something against you guys but they let you guys get the heated m12 jacket in black which is the only color i would rock.


btw anybody have a link to an online store with a black large jacket? PM please.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

jccayer.com/M12HeatedJackets.php


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

nice...Its worth the big battery alone..I already have a lot of them .Would you get the rotary tool or small impact..?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Rotary tool is sweet :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

randas said:


> jccayer.com/M12HeatedJackets.php


Thanks for the link...:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

randas said:


> Rotary tool is sweet :thumbup:


I had the m12 rotary tool and sold it to a co worker after realizing how huch more the multi tool could do for me.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

The rotary tool is a nice tool I'm trying to hold out for a few months to see if they will every make one for the m18 line specially since fein has a 18v tool now


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

coon88 said:


> The rotary tool is a nice tool I'm trying to hold out for a few months to see if they will every make one for the m18 line specially since fein has a 18v tool now


Ment multi tool


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

coon88 said:


> Ment multi tool



I went corded on the multi tool, I have enough batteries and chargers to keep track of :laughing:


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> I had the m12 rotary tool and sold it to a co worker after realizing how huch more the multi tool could do for me.


What all does the multi tool do, and how does it work? From the photo, I'm having a tough time visualizing what it does and how. Thanks.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> What all does the multi tool do, and how does it work? From the photo, I'm having a tough time visualizing what it does and how. Thanks.


it sands, saws, scraps, grinds etc. It oscillates at high speed with various blades, sanding pads and rasps. Its most valuable feature is the ability to plunge cut and flush cut for me personally.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> it sands, saws, scraps, grinds etc. It oscillates at high speed with various blades, sanding pads and rasps. Its most valuable feature is the ability to plunge cut and flush cut for me personally.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Summed it up perfectly, and I second your thought on the plunge and flush cut. Saves time and makes a perfect cut.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

WingDrive said:


> http://www.toolup.com/images/contentcarousel/M12 Bare Tool MIR Q1 2012.pdf
> 
> manufacturer rebate hold off your purchases till Feb 1st.


12 volt "toys" ?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> What all does the multi tool do, and how does it work? From the photo, I'm having a tough time visualizing what it does and how. Thanks.


I got one form Santy Claus. It works really well and I'm finding more and more stuff to use it on. Next up rotary tool, right angle drill, inspection camera....etc etc


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

chewy said:


> it sands, saws, scraps, grinds etc. It oscillates at high speed with various blades, sanding pads and rasps. Its most valuable feature is the ability to plunge cut and flush cut for me personally.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Cool, I'll have a look around and grab one. Sounds handy to have.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

the multi tool is the bomb.... i love it.. I was acually surprised how well it worked. I havent touched my corded one since.. Great for those little hit and run jobs..


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

What do you guys think about the 12V hackzall? I used one on a job once but it didn't seem to work too well, I could hacksaw faster & easier. Were the batteries just shot?


----------



## WingDrive (Aug 18, 2011)

Got off the phone with Milwaukee, because toolup.com did not pull the rebate they will now honor it before Feb1st. just put an order in.


local134gt- i heard the hackzall 12v is a waste but the 18v which i have personally used really cooks.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

WingDrive said:


> local134gt- i heard the hackzall 12v is a waste but the 18v which i have personally used really cooks.


How big is the 18v version? I'm thinking I'll just buy the multi tool and get the right angle for free


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

local134gt said:


> What do you guys think about the 12V hackzall? I used one on a job once but it didn't seem to work too well, I could hacksaw faster & easier. Were the batteries just shot?


I have one, and use it all the time.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

WingDrive said:


> Got off the phone with Milwaukee, because toolup.com did not pull the rebate they will now honor it before Feb1st. just put an order in.



I know a guy that want's you to call 3M :laughing:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

local134gt said:


> How big is the 18v version? I'm thinking I'll just buy the multi tool and get the right angle for free


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

local134gt said:


> What do you guys think about the 12V hackzall? I used one on a job once but it didn't seem to work too well, I could hacksaw faster & easier. Were the batteries just shot?


I have both the 12v and 18v and don't even carry the 18v with me unless I'm doing a service and may need to cut 2" rigid. I use the 12V all the time to cut EMT, holes in drywall and SE cable. Works great, except mines starting to sqweel a bit. Probably full of dust but it's under a year old so I might warranty it. Well worth the money, IMO.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> I have both the 12v and 18v and don't even carry the 18v with me unless I'm doing a service and may need to cut 2" rigid. I use the 12V all the time to cut EMT, holes in drywall and SE cable. Works great, except mines starting to sqweel a bit. Probably full of dust but it's under a year old so I might warranty it. Well worth the money, IMO.


Just the opposite for me. As you can see in my picture, the 18v gets used much more. 

I love all the other 12v stuff, but the hacksaw is used only in tight areas. It just doesn't seem to have enough ass for most apps., but I've heard it works way better with the HC batteries though.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Just the opposite for me. As you can see in my picture, the 18v gets used much more.
> 
> I love all the other 12v stuff, but the hacksaw is used only in tight areas. It just doesn't seem to have enough ass for most apps., but I've heard it works way better with the HC batteries though.


For sure, you need the XC batteries. It makes a huge difference. I pretty much only use the small batteries for the radio, laser bob and 1/4" driver.


----------



## WingDrive (Aug 18, 2011)

randas said:


> jccayer.com/M12HeatedJackets.php


they are out of stock for large black jackets until October of 2012. my searching abilities on google haven't helped me find a Canadian supplier


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Had all my tools stolen and will be replacing everything soon. This will help.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> For sure, you need the XC batteries. It makes a huge difference. I pretty much only use the small batteries for the radio, laser bob and 1/4" driver.


I'll have to try some of those batteries. I have 6 of the standard ones and three chargers. I always have three charging while I'm on a job. I wish they made a multi unit charger.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

jrannis said:


> 12 volt "toys" ?


The 12v stuff is amazing and it doesn't where you out like the 18v. I like the 12v impact and mini drill and hackzall for rough-in. I still have my 18v stuff for bigger work but I hardly ever use it.

I printed out the rebate form. Just waiting for 2/1/12. Almost bought some stuff yesterday glad I waited.


----------



## D60 (Feb 14, 2012)

I found this thread searching for the M12 rebate. Interestingly, MSC has the rebate form on their site claiming purchase can be as early as 1/1/12.......so if you still have your original receipt (or can get one) and the box w the UPC code, you might still be able to get a free tool for purchases prior to 2/1/12.

http://www1.mscdirect.com/rebate_files/Milwaukee_M12.pdf

The required postmark date also differs by 15 days on the toolup site and the MSC site - weird.

Anyway, I found this thread because I didn't buy from MSC and I didn't like how MSC put their logo at the very bottom of the form on their site (altho this could easily be deleted). I happened to buy from Enco which, for all intents and purposes, is MSC - just a strange coincidence.

But here's a deal - I bought the 2496-22, which is the M12 screwdriver and M12 multitool kit. Enco has it on sale for $185 (go thru the "Hot Deals" catalog link at use-enco.com, looking for hand & power tools), use NCCFEB for 20% off and you're at $148 plus shipping (which was $11.95 in my case but I had two other items in my order). Then do the rebate and you've done pretty damn good for ~$160

As an aside, Amazon also usually lists the 2496-22 around $160ish, but their free shipping can be hit or miss (ie 5 days or 20 days), but I do a lot of business w Enco and their "slowest" shipping option is just good 'ol UPS ground.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

WingDrive said:


> they are out of stock for large black jackets until October of 2012. my searching abilities on google haven't helped me find a Canadian supplier


If you or anyone else _really_ wants a black one ask me nicley and I may be willing to hook you up. They are literally everywhere here. Two of the wholesalers I frequent have them piled up by the sales counter trying to unload them before the weather warms up.. They are also a stock item at home depot here... :thumbsup:


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

randas said:


> If you or anyone else really wants a black one ask me nicley and I may be willing to hook you up. They are literally everywhere here. Two of the wholesalers I frequent have them piled up by the sales counter trying to unload them before the weather warms up.. They are also a stock item at home depot here... :thumbsup:


Are they discounted or just overstocked at your wholesalers?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

D60 said:


> But here's a deal - I bought the 2496-22, which is the M12 screwdriver and M12 multitool kit. Enco has it on sale for $185 (go thru the "Hot Deals" catalog link at use-enco.com, looking for hand & power tools), use NCCFEB for 20% off and you're at $148 plus shipping (which was $11.95 in my case but I had two other items in my order). Then do the rebate and you've done pretty damn good for ~$160


Or just buy it from Home Depot for $159.00 and free shipping. :thumbup:


----------



## D60 (Feb 14, 2012)

randas said:


> If you or anyone else _really_ wants a black one ask me nicley and I may be willing to hook you up. They are literally everywhere here. Two of the wholesalers I frequent have them piled up by the sales counter trying to unload them before the weather warms up.. They are also a stock item at home depot here... :thumbsup:


Wow, no idea of the black option until I saw this. Seriously, what could you do? I would be interested. It looks like they offer a size Small, too? Any chance you could find one in Small?? If not, Medium could suffice. The wife LOVES her M12 jacket, but she's already gotten the arms greasy and stained.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i wish that i would have bought the 2497-22P, from home depot, at christmas. i could use a multitool more than the rebate tools (right angle drill, sawzall, or bigger battery).


----------



## marksj (Feb 16, 2012)

Can you get the free tool from any website? I see CPO has the rebate for the free tool if you purchase a new 12volt m series.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I Call BS on the rebate, You have to send your original receipt.

Which means you lose your warranty. I've had many milwaukee warranty repairs and as far as I know the repair shop wants to see the original receipt

Anyone have a different experience?


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

They should give those m12 tools away for free. I have the drill and mini sawzall and the batteries suck


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

big vic said:


> They should give those m12 tools away for free. I have the drill and mini sawzall and the batteries suck



The batteries aren't the greatest but they are great tools for what they are. Should you like to give yours away let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## marksj (Feb 16, 2012)

administr8tor said:


> I Call BS on the rebate, You have to send your original receipt.
> 
> Which means you lose your warranty. I've had many milwaukee warranty repairs and as far as I know the repair shop wants to see the original receipt
> 
> Anyone have a different experience?


I would like to know as well.What about buying the tool anywhere?Does it matter where it is purchased to get the free tool?Does it have to come from an authorized dealer?


----------

